# New Holland TT55



## Joe (Jun 10, 2004)

I'm interested in purchasing a TT55 New Holland tractor but, because there a brand new tractor line I can't find any specifications on the operator compartment. Can anyone tell me measurements for a TT55?


----------



## GVTT55 (Sep 15, 2011)

still need information on TT55?


----------

